# spoiler delete



## Kirk rubin (Feb 24, 2009)

i have found a way to solve the spoiler delete problem once and for all. since there is no option available, and these cars look so much better without the spoiler,i have searched high and low for a delete and was ripped off at top shelf performance they took 40 dollars and never heard from them again(do yourselves a favor and dont do business with these thieves). i went to a local cycle shop(mdo cycles maryland), and purchased one 1/4 inch snap in disc, and four 3/8 snap in discs, they are finished in chrome but they have an assortment. then i went to ace hardware and purchased silicone adhesive and edged each disc and they snap right in. the car will sit in my garage overnight and i will wash her tomorrow! i hope this helps. any maryland or virginia gto enthusiasts out there?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Everyone's tastes are different. Personally for my taste I don't like the spoiler delete from the side the car looks like a Honda imo.

If I ever had the hankering to remove the spoiler the last thing I'd so is paste on chrome grommets. All that will do is draw attention and look out of place. Would remind me of a button buck. If I were going to do a make over I'd do it right. Fill the holes and paint.


----------



## Kirk rubin (Feb 24, 2009)

Everyone has different taste, I don't know what a button buck is but I think the car looks like a ricer with the spoiler, I will be getting the holes filled eventually when I have the dough!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Kirk rubin said:


> Everyone has different taste, I don't know what a button buck is but I think the car looks like a ricer with the spoiler, I will be getting the holes filled eventually when I have the dough!


A button buck is a deer with no antlers but has little buttons on their head. To me seeing buttons on a trunk lid reminds me of a button buck.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

i go back and forth because some of the spoiler delete cars look so good. 

because our gto's came loaded howver, i prefer to keep mine original gm fair.
lots change their cars to look aussie or beamerish but i want mine pontiac. 

my biggest problem is non-functioanl decoration which can go to the spoiler and the hood scoops. i would rather the car originally came without them in that respect. but it did.

so, keeping the cars appearance original pontiac wins out for me. most won't know whether or not the scoops and spoiler increase the cars performance.


----------



## Kirk rubin (Feb 24, 2009)

thank you for the clarification, im almost in agreeance i will try this out for awhile and perhaps ill go back to the stock lokk until i can have the deck lid properly done.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

raspantienator said:


> i go back and forth because some of the spoiler delete cars look so good.
> 
> because our gto's came loaded howver, i prefer to keep mine original gm fair.
> lots change their cars to look aussie or beamerish but i want mine pontiac.
> ...


You want to keep your car origiaonal Pontiac, wanna swap hoods. I have the flat 04 hood in PBM. Its in great shape. Trade plus cash???


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

when people stick plugs or stickers over the holes left by the spolier, it looks bad enough. now you go out and put chrome plugs in?

what were you thinking?

just weld them up and be done with it


----------



## Kirk rubin (Feb 24, 2009)

So I guess this means that you don't like the cover the hole deal! Well thank you for input! It really doesn't look bad at all, I'll just tuff it out amongst the spoiler delete haters. If the u.s would stop adding cheesy crap on there vehicles ie spoilers , scoops that are cosmetic, break vents with no purpose, than maybe we could get back to simple solid American muscle, and stop trying to copy ricers.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Kirk rubin said:


> So I guess this means that you don't like the cover the hole deal! Well thank you for input! It really doesn't look bad at all, I'll just tuff it out amongst the spoiler delete haters. If the u.s would stop adding cheesy crap on there vehicles ie spoilers , scoops that are cosmetic, break vents with no purpose, than maybe we could get back to simple solid American muscle, and stop trying to copy ricers.


Dude you have your weak opinion, I'm not gonna say your wrong, its your judgment. I love the spoiler and the hood scoops, There are plenty of things on many cars that look awesome but don't do anything. If we are talking about a hood scoop on a front engine car, then I'm with you... its wrong. If your talking about a giant 6.0 V8 with a long hood that has 2 hood scoops that give the mean look, you can't say its crap.... The spoiler perfectly matches the car, so if you think its crap, go ahead and remove half the body components from your car, then it should look less "crappy"?


----------



## Kirk rubin (Feb 24, 2009)

ok, cool u made your point. It does look pretty cool and gives it a wider stance from behind, I'm gonna go tear up some pavement. And maybe a subaru or two. Thanks


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

Kirk rubin said:


> If the u.s would *stop adding cheesy crap *on there vehicles ie spoilers , scoops that are cosmetic, break vents with no purpose, than maybe we could get back to simple solid American muscle, *and stop trying to copy ricers*.


LOL!!!

in one breath, you say they need to stop adding cheezy crap to the cars, and then in your next breath you talk about how you're adding cheap chrome plugs to you car?:lol:

then you talk about stopping copying ricers? did you ever notice how many ricers do that exact same thing as you, to block off unwanted holes?

I'm all for getting rid of the spolier, if that's what you like, but just do it properly. putting $.69 plugs on a car that originally sold for $35k is not the way to fix it.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

its all taste- my friend has an 04 and just goes ga ga everytime he sees mine specifically siting the scoops and spoiler.

thought about taking it off but its still on. 
also the additional break light is stock, looks cool and adds to an already sofisticated modern hot rod.


----------



## Kirk rubin (Feb 24, 2009)

great looking car man, i like the flames. must be fast, hey if your ever in md. let me know, i would like to see your car in person. what type of mods have you done to the engine?


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

Kirk rubin said:


> great looking car man, i like the flames. must be fast, hey if your ever in md. let me know, i would like to see your car in person. what type of mods have you done to the engine?


thanks for the compliments.

the closest I'll be to MD anytime soon, that I know of, is when I might go to the GM Nationals in Carlisle this June

I have to say that people that like the car in pictures, are totally blown away when they see it in person because they can see the different layers of the pearls in the flames. you can't see that in pictures, although I tried to put as many detailed pictures as I could in my picture link


----------



## Kirk rubin (Feb 24, 2009)

I'll be at the gm show up in Carlisle, let me know if you make it up this way! Kirk


----------

